
Exploring new frontiers for Git push performance - fanf2
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/devops/exploring-new-frontiers-for-git-push-performance/
======
MordodeMaru
Mildly related to the article, but more to the GVFS, I really hope it works
for them (especially for those 17 very dissatisfied engineers) but everytime
we have tried to add or update a huge, huge repo in Git we have got errors
back. Despite trying repack or gc it couldn't be added to Git.

